# Bear Odds?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok I have been trying to find the odds for an archery bear tag? I can find just the overall LE odds on MonsterMuleys and the Hunt odds report on the DWR site doesn't show a separate odds from 2011 for the archery tags. Any body know where I can find those odds?


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, you apply in the general LE bear draw and only indicate that you will be hunting with a bow if you want to use bait. I don't believe there are any archery only bear tags in the drawing.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

You should be able to find the odds here: http://www.hunterstrailhead.com/huntsearch.php?ST=UT

And ROI is right. There is no separate archery season for bear, you just have to indicate what you are going to use depending on how you want to hunt.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

All the odds are going to change with the new HO units. I just put in for a point this year.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Odds are not going to Change a Bit with the new HO units. Hunters are still going to apply for a limited entry tag, and if they dont draw then they are just going to buy a HO.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

The odds will change because everyone who had been putting in for the now HO units, will now start putting in for the other LE units, making the odds worse now because there are less LE opportunities. You are right though, if they don't draw, many will get HO tags just to hunt. While it is great to expand opportunity to hunters, which I do support, the odds just got worse for LE because hunters will be more concentrated.


----------

